# Akiyama hype



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

why do people like Akiyama so much hes a dirty cheater. he also got a messed up face it looks like his cheek bone and orbital bone were broke and didnt heal right.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I understand disliking the guy for cheating. If that's true, I do too and will never cheer for cheats in the sport.

However, not liking him because of his cheek bone? Give the guy a break. You're rooting for a fighter, not looking for a date.


----------



## Hector Lombard (Jun 1, 2010)

Akiyama is a great ambassador for MMA...how can you not love this guy!


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

Hector Lombard said:


> Akiyama is a great ambassador for MMA...how can you not love this guy!


for all the reasons i stated. how is a evil cheater a " great ambassador for MMA."


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn...that's some dirty shit haha, he had brass knuckles under his gloves, lol. 

Wandy will whoop his ass, so it doesn't matter


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that he was carying brass knuckles, even with that padding, he would get KTFO and he put in several good punches where the other fighter was still fine.


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

why do people refer to him as sexiyama if his face is all messed up?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Very doubtful he had knuckle dusters, just looked like some thick ass gauze but the greasing sure does suck.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

matt357 said:


> why do people refer to him as sexiyama if his face is all messed up?


I'm pretty sure that's just his nickname, which the fighter picks.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

They let Saku take unanswered beatings longer than anyone else how is that not cheating I don't see you complaining about the refs being in on that. The brass knuckles thing is retarded and not true. 



Mx2 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just his nickname, which the fighter picks.


It is a play on words because he is a model. I believe sherdoggers gave him the nickname.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

matt357 said:


> why do people refer to him as sexiyama if his face is all messed up?


The Japanese apparently equivocate him to the Brad Pitt of the east. Not sure why.

Maybe that greasing scandal is why he decided to go with a GI in his fights :confused05:

That video pissed me off. Cheating is one thing, cheating against Sakuraba is doubly offensive.


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

osmium said:


> They let Saku take unanswered beatings longer than anyone else how is that not cheating I don't see you complaining about the refs being in on that. The brass knuckles thing is retarded and not true.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a play on words because he is a model. I believe sherdoggers gave him the nickname.



how can he be a model with that messed up face?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

osmium said:


> It is a play on words because he is a model. I believe sherdoggers gave him the nickname.


Well then excuse my ignorance, I always thought he was just really full of himself. Nothing wrong with that though.


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

What a silly video


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

When he fights with the Gi he reminds me of Splinter from the Ninja turtles, dude kinda has a rat looking face.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

This thread is worthless without pictures ! (No **** i swear)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I just can not be angry about him 

Akiyama is just amazing to all intents and purposes!


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Criticize his fighting skills.. OK.

Criticize his ethics in the ring.. OK.

But criticizing his looks??? Are you joking? Akiyama's cheeks were chiseled by the gods themselves.


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Criticize his fighting skills.. OK.
> 
> Criticize his ethics in the ring.. OK.
> 
> But criticizing his looks??? Are you joking? Akiyama's cheeks were chiseled by the gods themselves.



why do u say that i dont understand?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

One thing you can't deny, the man looks good in a suit. And those sunglasses :cool02:










I see how people can find him attractive, especially in Japan. (He is Japanese, right?)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guymay said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures ! (No **** i swear)














Mx2 said:


> I see how people can find him attractive, especially in Japan. (He is Japanese, right?)


He is Korean.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

osmium said:


> He is Korean.


Damn, excuse me then. I read this and didn't do any searching to verify.



> The Japanese apparently equivocate him to the Brad Pitt of the east. Not sure why.


EDIT: Actually, after a quick search, Wikipedia says he was born in Japan. I know wikipedia isn't exactly the most credible source but if it makes me right I'll take it :thumbsup:


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> One thing you can't deny, the man looks good in a suit. And those sunglasses :cool02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




his one eye is smaller than the other, his cheek bone is fucked up and hes got wrinkles on his face whats sexy about that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

matt357 said:


> his one eye is smaller than the other, his cheek bone is fucked up and hes got wrinkles on his face whats sexy about that.


Not everyone will have the perfect face structure. I mean, Does GSP have the perfect face structure to be used in model picture/magazines as much as he is? 

There are certain people who just stand out as more attractive, and these are two of them. (no ****)


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Not everyone will have the perfect face structure. I mean, Does GSP have the perfect face structure to be used in model picture/magazines as much as he is?
> 
> There are certain people who just stand out as more attractive, and these are two of them. (no ****)


GSP's face structure is way better akiyama face is just messed up


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I can't believe we're discussing the sexiness of a fighter.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Mx2 said:


> Damn, excuse me then. I read this and didn't do any searching to verify.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, after a quick search, Wikipedia says he was born in Japan. I know wikipedia isn't exactly the most credible source but if it makes me right I'll take it :thumbsup:


He is a Japenese born Korean. 

And by born, I mean he is sculpted to the proportions of MIchaelango's David.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Oh okay I understand now. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

This guy is straight up trolling.

Akiyama being sexy is like Rob Emerson actually being good.


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

matt357 said:


> GSP's face structure is way better akiyama face is just messed up




address this


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I smell lot's of envier in here


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> This guy is straight up trolling.
> 
> *Akiyama being sexy is like Rob Emerson actually being good*.


That is a really tough comparison to make. I mean, relative to Emerson's skill, Akiyama isn't THAT good looking.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, im not gay... But I'd definitely **** him.


----------



## TEveMar-Go! (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah I was never a big Akiyama fan, the reason everyone likes him is because he's a character like Rampage. But he is definitely gonna get KTFO by Wand hella and if a fighter is yelling "STOP" at the top of their lungs over and over like Sakuraba was then anyone would of stopped the fight except Akiyama, I bet he did have knucks in his glove, once a cheater always a cheater. I thought Belcher beat him in that last fight as well, Akiyama hasn't fought anybody and now he's going to be sacrificed to the Axe Murderer.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know where to find the link, but that Vitor Belfort interview where he completely steals the spotlight is one of the greatest things ever. After that, I will always be a fan, that was priceless.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

The greasing was bad enough in itself, but the last guy in all of mma to deserve a stunt like that is Sakuraba. He's been taking so much damage through his career. I'll be rooting for whomever fights Greasyama.

Edit: btw the ref should've been shot.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm on the Akiyama hype train! He's a skilled, technical fighter with some experience. He has an entertaining image and brings some colour to the out-of-ring side of the game. What's not to like?

Okay, I don't know anything about allegations of cheating. I'm not supporting that if it's true. From what I've seen, though, he's entertaining inside and outside of the game. Like most Japanese fighters, though, he seems like he could drop another weight class and be more competitive. 

I was gonna say that Yoshihiro Akiyama is a very Japanese name, not Korean. According to Wiki he was born in Osaka but has a Korean name (Choo Sung-hoon) and is a fourth-gen zainichi Korean. So that sounds like Japanese citizenship and Korean or Korean-Japanese ethnicity.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree with the OP ... most people here are just cattle when it comes to fads, and if some retard on sherdog comes up with a catchy name / inside joke, people start to revere it and actually forget that it was a joke.

Akiyama is ordinary looking except for an artificially tan, possibly roided up body (big difference in the states). A lot of people understand the sexyama thing is an ironic joke, but the majority have forgotten it and actually believe this guy is as sexy an asian man as they come, which is an insult to all asian men. As already pointed out, his facial features are uneven, ordinary and overly done up.

He is a known cheat who endangered another fighter and NEVER truly apologized for his cheating, he pulled the whole wide eyed "I never knew" bullshit which is completely absurd considering Sakuraba kept shouting it in his face. 

I don't think even the whole stuffed glove thing is that outlandish ... shit it was obvious he had the ref COMPLETELY paid off. Why wouldn't he take as much advantage of that as he could ... the ref is the only guy that actually checks the gloves. And the glove did look out of shape.

Then we have him being completely exposed in his first UFC fight and being gifted a robbery. The dude is clearly a mediocre fighter as well, like most overhyped fighters that come out of Japan (except Okami), as will be shown by the ultimate japanese hype smasher in his next fight.

But no, everyone here will blindly hang on his nuts and continue to rave on his every fight. Because all sheep need is some dumb fad to be told what their opinions are.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it should be all about his fighting skills and what he does in a ring.
I don't think people should judge him on how he looks, how he talks/walks .... bla bla bla. Couldn't care less.
I think he's a good fighter, not a great fighter, who will never reach the top of any division in the UFC, but he will draw fans into watching his fights as long as he puts on good shows.


----------



## jeffmantx (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea I am indifferent on this thread, part of me doesn't respect him as a fighter for the grease incident, the other part likes that he is an entertaining fighter. As for him being as goodlooking as posters on this forum say he is, my opinion is no. As a straight male I think there are much better comparisons of sexiness in asian man than him. 
Few names Jung Ji Hoon and Rick Yune (Ninja Assasin) I hope someone will post pics to prove my point.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Well as a bisexual male I still find him somewhat attractive. Not that I would want to see him naked or anything, but there's something about him that's cute. To say that calling him attractive is an insult to all Asian men is just foolish, it's not like anyone is saying he's the sexiest man Asia has to offer. Doesn't that have to do with opinion, anyway? 

I also 100% agree with limba. It's stupid to judge fighters on appearance or attitude outside of the octagon. I'm not even an Akiyama fan, so don't go calling me a "nut hugger" (stupid phrase) or anything like that. It's kind of funny people are debating about his looks because again, that's all opinion.

As for the cheating, I knew about the greasing but not the brass knuckles. I lost a lot of respect for him because of it and I'll be rooting for Wandy 100%.


----------



## Brettmk (May 24, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> Well as a bisexual male I still find him somewhat attractive.
> .


Gtfo out of these forums plz, don't need your kind around here.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Brettmk said:


> Gtfo out of these forums plz, don't need your kind around here.


Naaah I'll stick around for a bit. I'll gladly leave this thread though :thumb02:


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> Well as a bisexual male I still find him somewhat attractive. Not that I would want to see him naked or anything, but there's something about him that's cute. To say that calling him attractive is an insult to all Asian men is just foolish, it's not like anyone is saying he's the sexiest man Asia has to offer. Doesn't that have to do with opinion, anyway?
> 
> I also 100% agree with limba. It's stupid to judge fighters on appearance or attitude outside of the octagon. I'm not even an Akiyama fan, so don't go calling me a "nut hugger" (stupid phrase) or anything like that. It's kind of funny people are debating about his looks because again, that's all opinion.
> 
> As for the cheating, I knew about the greasing but not the brass knuckles. I lost a lot of respect for him because of it and I'll be rooting for Wandy 100%.


why are there gay people in "in" / mma


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Brettmk said:


> The **** is wrong with your English, learn to use commas





Brettmk said:


> Lol @ the administrator looking like an idiot in this thread. Way to represent.





Brettmk said:


> Gtfo out of these forums plz, don't need your kind around here.


So, after three posts this is your contribution to the forum so far. I don't think you'll make it past 10 posts, kid.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Brettmk said:


> Gtfo out of these forums plz, don't need your kind around here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no time for cheaters in this sport, or in any competitive sport for that matter. ******* dirt bag. Quite surprised at how many of you are just over looking the fact he's a blatant cheater, i hope wandy destroys this cheating bitch.

For the record hes ugly as hell, but hey aint most asians? They all have slanted eyes, slanted eyes = unattractive (just saying whats on everyone elses mind) That artificial tan he has is awful as well.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I agree with the OP ... most people here are just cattle when it comes to fads, and if some retard on sherdog comes up with a catchy name / inside joke, people start to revere it and actually forget that it was a joke.
> 
> Akiyama is ordinary looking except for an artificially tan, possibly roided up body (big difference in the states). A lot of people understand the sexyama thing is an ironic joke, but the majority have forgotten it and actually believe the guy is as sexy an asian man as they come, which is an insult to all asian men. As already pointed out, his facial features are uneven, ordinary and overly done up.
> 
> ...


He doesn't have that much muscle on his frame and I am pretty sure they drug test in Judo competitions at the level he was competing. Everyone who has a six pack isn't on steroids. 

The Sexyama name wasn't ever really ironic it was more a wink and a nod type of deal that morphed into being entertaining because it made homophobes lose their minds. I don't see how he was exposed when he clearly beat Belcher in the first two rounds and the third was close either. 

Eh it isn't like dude is bad looking he is probably in the second tier of asian fighters for looks which is a pretty small sample size as far as society goes. The commercial backing he gets is understandable for his personality, marketable appearance, and level of success. It isn't like Tom Brady or GSP are really that good looking either. Above average people stand out in fields filled with mutants. Who are you going to latch onto if you are Nike Akiyama or a goblin like Wicky?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I have no time for cheaters in this sport, or in any competitive sport for that matter. ******* dirt bag. Quite surprised at how many of you are just over looking the fact he's a blatant cheater, i hope wandy destroys this cheating bitch.
> 
> For the record hes ugly as hell, but hey aint most asians? They all have slanted eyes, slanted eyes = unattractive (just saying whats on everyone elses mind) That artificial tan he has is awful as well.


Asians DO have nice teeth though, of course.


Prettysure he's sexy because of his physique, and the way he presents himself mfers. Sexy has nothing to do with yo face.


He could cheat again and again, and I would still accept him back.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well im glad we got that out of the way lol. this is about mma,please choose a more appropriate forum if you wish to argue about how the guy looks. i dont know that this guy gets much hype (i dont really think hes that good)and if he greased himself down that is pretty sad. i like how at first it was just sweat and then it turned into body cream-i guess thats something only models can do.....does he s*it roses as well?:sarcastic12:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Buncha playa-haters in here, yo.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Buncha playa-haters in here, yo.


they are all so jealous


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

SJ said:


> Asians DO have nice teeth though, of course.
> 
> 
> Prettysure he's sexy because of his physique, and the way he presents himself mfers. Sexy has nothing to do with yo face.
> ...


The two second sentences, absolutely.

No more hateration in this thread, please.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

for the record, that was a generalized UK jab, I love all peoples, and there are no borders on the interwebs.


----------



## matt357 (May 26, 2010)

aikiyama is a fuckin cheater


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> He doesn't have that much muscle on his frame and I am pretty sure they drug test in Judo competitions at the level he was competing. Everyone who has a six pack isn't on steroids.


Yes because obviously this










is a normal level of muscle mass and lean muscle-fat ratio for an Asian guy. Tell you what, show me ONE other known asian fighter with this kind of physique, in size as well as cut. 

Also, Akiyama didn't have this kind of muscle during his Judo days ... he was much smaller and natural looking. His bulging mass came after his transition to lax japanese MMA, and is visibly smaller in the UFC with stricter checking.



osmium said:


> The Sexyama name wasn't ever really ironic it was more a wink and a nod type of deal that morphed into being entertaining because it made homophobes lose their minds. I don't see how he was exposed when he clearly beat Belcher in the first two rounds and the third was close either.


He lost rd 1 and 3 to Belcher easily... Belcher had tons of POWER kicks and punches, whereas Akiyama had a few weak pitter patter jabs. Any judge in their right mind could see who was doing more damage and controlling the fight, you could see it in octagon control and their faces after the fight. Clear robbery IMO, second only to Hamill-Bisping in recent memory. 

Either way, isn't Akiyama supposed to be the next big thing? Shit the way this guy is hyped he should've run through Belcher and come out tearing through Anderson Silva... instead he barely takes a decision in his debut, which IMO he lost, to a very mid-level UFC MW. Any top MW would tool him horribly ... Vitor, Marquardt, Sonnen, Maia... and yes probably Wandy.



osmium said:


> Eh it isn't like dude is bad looking he is probably in the second tier of asian fighters for looks which is a pretty small sample size as far as society goes. The commercial backing he gets is understandable for his personality, marketable appearance, and level of success. It isn't like Tom Brady or GSP are really that good looking either. Above average people stand out in fields filled with mutants. Who are you going to latch onto if you are Nike Akiyama or a goblin like Wicky?


Wtf most girls would tell you Tom Brady's a very good looking man, I don't see how you can even compare a scrub like Akiyama to that. GSP also has a very charismatic smile, eyes and excellent physique... I know girls who've never watched MMA and have no idea who he is think he's hot, just from watching an interview.

Any girl that tells you though that Akiyama is actually hot has heard the sexyama joke too many times ... you show this guy to some chick who's never seen mma and she'd laugh. Try it.. the guy's a completely overdone metrosexual dandy.

As far as looks go probably Gomi, Sakurai and Dong Hyun Kim are all better and more natural looking than this weirdo. I know looks are a matter of opinion to some extent, but IMHO It's absurd that this sexyama joke gets him more fans than his skills do.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yes because obviously this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He dominated Belcher until the low blow and scored a knockdown in round 1. I guess he dropped a guy who took a bunch of Cote hooks with a jab you are just distorting reality to fit your opinion of him. 

Eh if we are talking faces I agree on Mach but he has a freak body especially his legs I don't get Gomi being put into this conversation. A lot of girls do like dandies. As far as Brady goes dude is average looking that is entirely star ******* based.

As for asian's with that type of body pretty much any thai or korean swimmer or top level kickboxer/boxer looks similar to that. Buakaw as an example. You act like asian's can't develop muscles that is retarded.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I dont get it, he is a great judo practitioner with good striking, and damn good looking. i think it goes without saying, but, Haters Gone Hate. the greasy thing similar to the gsp penn thing, people live in the past, and wont move on to hes fighting in the ufc where this has happened before and wont be a factor again.

That video is hilarious, its like hes just shot 100,000 kittens in front of cancer kids or something.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

He looked roided up to me too. And there's def. a difference in bulkiness between him and Buakaw.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nomale said:


> He looked roided up to me too. And there's def. a difference in bulkiness between him and Buakaw.


Well he fights at a weight class 30 pounds lighter and is shorter, so obviously. It isn't like he couldn't weight train and diet properly and put on like 15-20 more pounds of muscle though. He obviously just doesn't feel it would benefit his career. Dude is ripped to hell though as are a lot of asian boxers/kickboxers. I'd like to see this scientific evidence that asian's somehow can't form muscle because that shit is laughable.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Akiyama is the underdog +140 and Wandy is -170 

what do you think about that guys??


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Akiyama is the underdog +140 and Wandy is -170
> 
> what do you think about that guys??


I put $ on Sexyama. Wand is getting older, and is getting winded at 185.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> *As for asian's with that type of body pretty much any thai or korean swimmer or top level kickboxer/boxer looks similar to that. Buakaw as an example.* You act like asian's can't develop muscles that is retarded.





osmium said:


> *Well he fights at a weight class 30 pounds lighter and is shorter, so obviously.* It isn't like he couldn't weight train and diet properly and put on like 15-20 more pounds of muscle though. He obviously just doesn't feel it would benefit his career. Dude is ripped to hell though as are a lot of asian boxers/kickboxers. I'd like to see this scientific evidence that asian's somehow can't form muscle because that shit is laughable.


Hmm.. you give an example of a guy which you say has a similar looking body, but then say he's obviously not as bulky, but _could_ develop a body like that? :confused02: 

Swimmers?? Come on, since when are swimmers known for bulky bodies? 
Btw Buakaw is actually more muscular than most thai-boxers.

Anyway I'm not saying asian people can't form muscle mass, which they obviously can. I'm saying Akiyama looked roided. Maybe asian people generally are more lean than for example western people, which may play a role here, but I think he would have looked just as juiced with a western ethnicity.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nomale said:


> Hmm.. you give an example of a guy which you say has a similar looking body, but then say he's obviously not as bulky, but _could_ develop a body like that? :confused02:
> 
> Swimmers?? Come on, since when are swimmers known for bulky bodies?
> Btw Buakaw is actually more muscular than most thai-boxers.
> ...


Similar as in ripped and having low body fat. Akiyama doesn't have a ton of muscle on his frame he is 5'10" and only cuts a few pounds to make 185. Wandy is essentially the same height and at one point had about 30 pounds on Akiyama. Hell Rashad is only an inch taller than Akiyama. Thiago Alves is 1 inch shorter and has more muscle mass than him.

So basically you have no argument or everyone around his size who has the same or greater muscle mass than he does is on even more roids. I don't have any idea whether he does steroids or not but neither do you and claiming he is because of his physique is retarded when a lot of people in his sport who are the same height have 20+ pounds of muscle on him.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Similar as in ripped and having low body fat. Akiyama doesn't have a ton of muscle on his frame he is 5'10" and only cuts a few pounds to make 185. Wandy is essentially the same height and at one point had about 30 pounds on Akiyama. Hell Rashad is only an inch taller than Akiyama. Thiago Alves is 1 inch shorter and has more muscle mass than him.
> 
> So basically you have no argument or everyone around his size who has the same or greater muscle mass than he does is on even more roids. I don't have any idea whether he does steroids or not but neither do you and claiming he is because of his physique is retarded when a lot of people in his sport who are the same height have 20+ pounds of muscle on him.


Well, I haven't really presented any argument for why I think he looked roided, and I don't care to. And I haven't claimed he's on steroids based purely on the way he looked. My argumentation was concerning this: "pretty much any thai or korean swimmer or top level kickboxer/boxer looks similar to that. Buakaw as an example." And that part is over. Now you say "similar as in ripped and having low body fat" which makes your examples just plain irrelevant.

Btw muscle mass alone doesn't have to make a body look roided. I remember thinking Leben was juicing in the fight after which he got caught, and he wasn't really huge. Thiago Alves, I must say, looks to me like he's had his share of cycles. But I'm not claiming he is, because I don't know.

Oh, and if you want to be perceived as an adult, drop the "retarded". Just a tip.


----------



## YousefTheGreat (May 29, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> I can't believe we're discussing the sexiness of a fighter.


Here we are a bunch of grown men discussing the looks of a male fighter lol
:confused05:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah. It's awesome.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nomale said:


> Well, I haven't really presented any argument for why I think he looked roided, and I don't care to. And I haven't claimed he's on steroids based purely on the way he looked. My argumentation was concerning this: "pretty much any thai or korean swimmer or top level kickboxer/boxer looks similar to that. Buakaw as an example." And that part is over. Now you say "similar as in ripped and having low body fat" which makes your examples just plain irrelevant.
> 
> Btw muscle mass alone doesn't have to make a body look roided. I remember thinking Leben was juicing in the fight after which he got caught, and he wasn't really huge. Thiago Alves, I must say, looks to me like he's had his share of cycles. But I'm not claiming he is, because I don't know.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to be perceived as an adult, drop the "retarded". Just a tip.


Leben was no kind of solid his entire career and suddenly showed up completely ripped. Do you want a medal for suspecting something everyone instantly suspected?

Every post you have made in this thread is nonsense. Don't respond to my posts if you are just going to start talking about shit that wasn't even the subject.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

SHOGUN EVEN KNOWS WHATS UP


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> I agree with the OP ... most people here are just cattle when it comes to fads, and if some retard on sherdog comes up with a catchy name / inside joke, people start to revere it and actually forget that it was a joke.
> 
> Akiyama is ordinary looking except for an artificially tan, possibly roided up body (big difference in the states). A lot of people understand the sexyama thing is an ironic joke, but the majority have forgotten it and actually believe this guy is as sexy an asian man as they come, which is an insult to all asian men. As already pointed out, his facial features are uneven, ordinary and overly done up.
> 
> ...







Vitor was once considered the best looking guy in MMA, so enjoy feeling wrong


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nobody beat Ravishing Rick Rude from old WWF.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

guy incognito said:


>


Outstanding. :thumb02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


>


This post was such epic win, his account couldn't manage it.


----------



## lagmonkey (Apr 23, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> This post was such epic win, his account couldn't manage it.


Sweet jebus! When I posted my reply earlier today his account was still active. He must have really stepped on his dick and pissed off a mod between then and now. 

:bye02:


----------

